# It Was Our Time!!



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

It was our time, I knew it before we left for the two day weekend tournaments, but I never said a word to anyone. Except for Dave and my dad of course. On Thursday before we left for Pymatuning, I texted Dave&#8230;&#8221;Are you ready for this weekend? You know we are going to win right?&#8221; That was it, nothing more mentioned. Friday pre-fishing was bluebird skies and tough conditions for muskies. We didn&#8217;t hear of any fish caught. Saturday was the Muskies Inc. tournament with 60 entries and 0 fish caught that day as well. That&#8217;s unheard of! Hope was dwindling for me pretty fast, but I kept faith. Some of my friends were contemplating fishing somewhere else Sunday or leaving early. I said that we were there for a reason. We have been coming to this thing for 20+ years and I&#8217;m fishing it. All it takes is one moment, one fish.

I pray often, but I never pray for personal gain or for unimportant things. However, while I was lying in bed early Sunday morning, I asked God and Dad to please help make this happen for me and Dave. Not only did we deserve this moment, we needed it! You see, we lost our dad just a few weeks ago suddenly and he was the reason for us being out there fishing. Anyway, we fished hard most of the day Sunday, people were starting to pack it in early and hope was really starting to wear thin. Under normal circumstances, I probably would have given in too, but something kept telling me to hang in there until the end. I now know what, I know who. Now it was nearing 2 o&#8217;clock and we had a ways to go to the launch, so I started trolling back in that direction. We were in about 16&#8217; of water and had the clown colored Hammer thumping away 25&#8217; back on a planer board. All of the sudden I hear the ripping of the drag! The moment I knew would come, but beginning to lose faith in, had finally arrived. Dave was driving the boat so I grabbed the rod quickly and handed it to him since it was his rod. The fish never broke water or really fought too hard after the initial ripping of drag, almost as if it was a tame animal being controlled by you know who. Dave was shaking and a bit rattled, but I kept my cool because I just knew nothing we did could be wrong to lose this fish&#8230;it was our inevitable moment because he was in control. The fish was finally brought to the net smoothly and calmly until it finally started to thrash&#8230;But we had it! Dave and I put everything down, held each other and cried&#8230; We did it for you Dad!!! We did it with you. It was quite a collaborative effort&#8230;God, Dad, David and myself. I know he was there with us all weekend. There were too many weird things that happened to mention over the three day span that revolved around OUR SPECIAL TIME. 

Yesterday I believe this moment was a message from our Dad telling us that &#8220;Its gonna be OK boys, its gonna be OK&#8221;. It was our time Dad and I know you made it happen for us and we took it!!! Thank you so much!

I Love You. 

This was the spawned out female which weighed 38lbs and 52" long. Wonder what it weighed just a few weeks ago?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul,
Awesome story and good for you guys!! I'm sure you made pops proud!! Now, get ready for some huge orders of Hammers!


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

That was a great and emotional story. Glad it worked out for you and your brother. Congrats on the big skie and sorry to hear about your Dad, I'm sure he was proud of his boys.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great story and a great fish. Congrats on the catch!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that is great stuff!!!! He is proud and surely smiling big for you. 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome Paul! Kudos to you and your team for sticking it out on Sunday- it was a scorcher! Biggest Fish I've ever seen out of Pymo- always "hear" about them.. You won't forget that weekend or that fish!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Great story and great love you have talking about your dad. This is a lasting memory as you already know now. Oh, yes a great fish just made it the icing on the cake.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Congratulations! Awesome fish and story. It's nice to know who is in charge.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

MadMac said:


> Congratulations! Awesome fish and story. It's nice to know who is in charge.


It so certainly is! If I was in charge, I know we'd be back at camp suckin' on some cold ones after beating that water for 3 solid days. 

Thanks for all the nice replies!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's awesome right there. Congratulations! Faith is a powerful motivator. Beautiful fish Paul. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Awesome fish Paul! Congrats to you and your brother.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Fishing is a powerful emotional experience!! I love it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats on that fish and your story was great, sad but a great story


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow!!! Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!! Personally instead of crying I tebow when I catch a fish.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL! What grade are you in dude?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> LOL! What grade are you in dude?


I would just ignore him and not get the thread locked, he showed me a lot with that post


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats!!! My dad is always with me fishing or hunting. He'll always be with you. You can take that to the bank!!!!:B


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> Wow!!! Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!! Personally instead of crying I tebow when I catch a fish.


Really dude


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice fish, and a great story too!


----------

